# Questions from daughter



## KW33 (Apr 10, 2006)

Hi everyone,

I have a four year beautiful little girl who is now desperate to be a big sister.  Everyday for months now she wants to know if I have a baby in my tummy yet and if not why not.  ALL her friends have siblings now and she feels the odd one out.    I hate the fact that this is hard enough for me but now I just can't bear the fact that it's affecting her so much, it breaks my heart.   

Does anyone have any advice?  I just want to make it easier for her.  When she asks I do say that Mummy will try but it's not always easy to get a baby but she then says "why can everyone else do it then Mummy?" I don't want to overwhelm her with the unfairness of this and to much detail but i know how she feels as I think the same!!!   

Any advice would be very welcome.

Thank you so much for reading 

Karin xxx


----------



## lou la bell (Jun 28, 2010)

Hi there Karin,

We have a 6 year old daughter who is the only only child in her class at school and she has also been asking us for years the same questions.

We have always tried to be really honest with her about our treatment.She has even been to the " baby hospital " with us for appointments.

She now understands that for some people having babies is really easy and for some its much more tricky, weve also been really honest and told her that it doesnt always work  in the end.She understands about scans and medication now too.

Sometimes i find the questions really upsetting as it is so unfair isnt it , its made me realise its not just adults that ache for a baby, that the children do too. 

I know i havent given you any answers but i wanted to message you as your post really touched me.I dont think some people realise how hard this journey is .i find people just say well youve got one you should be grateful, which of course we are.

I just wanted you to know you are not alone.Wishing you lots of luck with everything

Lou x x


----------



## chicksmum (Dec 22, 2010)

Sorry just came across this now and felt I had to reply. I get similar questions from my 4 year old daughter. Almost all of her friends have siblings and she would love one. When faced with another round of questions from her, I told her then when she was born mummy and daddy realised she was so perfect we didn't need another one, as we got the best one possible first time round. She was very pleased with this response and hasn't asked for a brother or sister since.

Might be worth a try!

Chicksmum
x


----------



## cymbeline (May 3, 2011)

Hi, Just wanted to say I have a 6 year old boy and he has expressed similar feelings and it breaks my heart not to give him a sibling, especially as he doesn't se his dad. When I visited the clinic (Dogus) in cyprus I was totally upfront with him, as he had to come with me, and since then, we have had a few really adult conversations about the pros and cons about having another baby or not. He is mature enough to see that there are good and bad points, and when we are at my friends houses with lots of noise and sharing  of toys to be done too we do come home and think we are a rather cosy 2some. In my heart I know we aren't complete. He has seen me crying and it does make me feel bad when he gives me a massive hug - he knows I adore him so I don't think he then feels I am not enough - which did worry me.

I really think honesty is the best policy and children are very accepting if told the truth.

Good Luck xx


----------

